# A Few Pics !!!!



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

Just so you know, this is an 04. Below pic is what is looked like when I got it.vvv.


----------



## koman (Sep 25, 2006)

looks truly demonic. :cheers


----------



## 04goatgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

Looks great!! What % of tint is that?


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

May be my favorite looking rims on this type of car. Sharp ride.


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

Love the ride.... Nice wheels!


----------



## GOATTEE (Nov 30, 2006)

Great wheels..best aftermarket I have seen.


----------



## GZP 06 GTO (Jun 20, 2006)

what kind of wheels?


----------



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

GZP 06 GTO said:


> what kind of wheels?


They are 19x8 ROH Furys with a Black Ice finish(( 40mm offset)). The tires are 245/35/19 BFG KDW2's..


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Those wheels are da bomb. By far the nicest I have seen. *


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

To bad you're in FL.....You need to visit my studio.


:cheers


----------



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

PHOTOGOAT said:


> To bad you're in FL.....You need to visit my studio.
> 
> 
> :cheers


I would absolutly visit if I were there. I want some custom pics taken so bad. I'd like to see some drive by shots and some with Photoshop.. I don't think we have any locals around here that do those kinds of things with cars.
Do you have any work pics that I can see ???


----------



## PHOTOGOAT (Feb 17, 2006)

GOGOGTO said:


> I would absolutly visit if I were there. I want some custom pics taken so bad. I'd like to see some drive by shots and some with Photoshop.. I don't think we have any locals around here that do those kinds of things with cars.
> Do you have any work pics that I can see ???


We are currently upgrading our main site, but you can see some early work @ www.creativexposurephoto.com

Newer pics will be installed by July.


----------



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

PHOTOGOAT said:


> We are currently upgrading our main site, but you can see some early work @ www.creativexposurephoto.com
> 
> Newer pics will be installed by July.


Very nice. I would love to do something like that with my car !!!


----------



## DRFT_GTO (Sep 10, 2007)

nice car man it looks great! how ou like the BF-G's? i had a set on my Cobalt and i loved them, they launched pretty good and grabed the road nicely even did ok in the rain.... but that was on a front wheel drive lol


----------

